# Looknig for ideas to cover/replace graduated piers.



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

I want to leave my figure 8 as-is but am looking for a way to finish it scenery wise. I don't want to leave the graduated piers because they don't look realistic at all. 

My problem is that I don't have the width to hill up underneath the track on the side shown below because of the spur right there. 

What would you suggest? Rock wall with arches underneath? 

Thanks!


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Woodland Scenics has 2% 3% and 4% Incline/Decline sets (not sure what your incline is, it looks pretty steep). Might work for you to replace the piers easily. You can cut out the sections where the track goes underneath.










They might work in your situation to support just the track, and then you would have to cover with rock wall, stone wall, timber retaining wall, steel piling retaining wall, hide with trees and shrubs, or other scenic elements to make look more realistic.

Google Search the following, and click on Images to see numerous pictures that way give you some ideas:

HO scale wall
HO scale retaining wall

John


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

One possibility -- stone walls and elevated terrain as in the video in this layout.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=30153


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*gentile grades using ~3/8" plywood for elevations*

one method is called the cookie cutter technique developed by Atlas model railroading Co.
along with a gentleman named John Armstrong. Sometime in the 50's.I would check their
system/plans out for inspiration. 
You may also want to try the "hard shell scenery" technique. Crumpled up newspaper paper toweling along with old ceiling tiles and plaster. for strata rock
formations The hobby store will be there to help you also. Check out the granite gorge and northern blog here at model train forums. Good luck Regards,tr1


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

You could just leave the piers where they are and fill in the spaces with pieces of styrofoam. You could put retaining walls on the side without much space and get more variety on the other side.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

From a scenery standpoint.

Go to bingmaps and look up the Union station in Ogden, Utah. 

Looking at the backside of the station close (you will see the engines - it's a museum - you can actually see UP Veranda Turbines parked there) pan to the south, you'll see where they created a grade very similar to what you ahve and just built it up with walls graduating up the grade with a bridge over the yard tracks passing beneath it.


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You're not going to be building anything super realistic anyway, because you have your road essentially on a spine with lower terrain on either side. No real railroad would tolerate such an arrangement. This isn't a criticism, just a guide to your thoughts.

Since you can't be too realistic, go for cool looking. I like your original suggestion of going with arches to suggest a long stone viaduct. You can use either printed cardstock wall cards or sheet styrene embossed with a random stone pattern. You can buy the latter pre-painted or paint your own. Cut these at an angle matching your slope, cut out arches, and glue in place. I think that would look pretty slick. For extra realism, remember that the stones would be laid flat (parallel to the ground) and cut accordingly.


----------

